# New 10 gallon/divided setup Questions



## Aceman8z (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm shortly going to start to put together a 10 gallon divided tank for my bettas and have a few questions about the setup... 

1. I'm planning on just using designed tank dividers from the pet store (having considered the plexi-glass route but am unsure of what kind of adhesive would be safe to use or how difficult they are to make)
2. My most important question is filter type. I've heard power filters are OK in tanks 3+ gallons, but it still seems that it would create to much surface disturbance. I've heard about using a sponge filter. I was wondering if this would be powerful enough and also if anyone had any suggestions on make/model since i've never used one before.
3. Also, I plan to do fishless cycling of course (i've read the forum on this topic) and was wondering how a product like Stress Zyme fit into this procedure. Can it be used in place of pure ammonia, or is it to be used in conjunction with it. How often should i test during the process?
4. Lastly how much stress is gonna be put on the fish. They will be moving from bowls that are replaced with clean water once a week to a tank with an established bacteria/nitrate system. I only want to make the transition if they'll be safe.

If any one has run a set up like this, or has heard of one, any pictures, ideas, comments would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

The amount of water disturbance will be linked to the water level. When I had my 10 gallon the higher the water level, the less disturbance. Ghost shrimp can generally siwm by th efilter so I don't think there will be too much of a problem, just keep the water level high, (which, in my opinion looks better anyway).

My bettas both have airstones and it doesn't bother them much. Occasionally when my male CT is feeling kinda lazy it will pop part of his bubble nest, but they are in 2.5 gallons and if your not breeding bubble nests don't matter much anyway.

They also sell aquarium sealant at walmart (and I'm sure any other place). I used that to bind the top together on one of my 2.5 gallons as it had cracked all the way in half.

Not sure about stress zyme as I've never used it.

Sounds like the fish are going to be safer in the 10g. They may get stressed for a bit (and someone may have a better tip for moving them) but I'm sure they will settle down in their new home.


----------



## kidbetta:^< (Nov 23, 2005)

Use an Aquaclear Mini Filter. I used it for years with my 5-1/2 gallon betta tank setup and now with my 7-1/2 bow tank. You can control the flow and I find it works great with bettas. You can also play with the media. 


For fishless cycling I use cycle instead of stress zyme when setting up my tanks. It has always worked for me... 

I have always used these three steps.

1. Treat the tap water with stress coat.
2. Add cycle to the sponge in the Filter.
3. Add my fish.

This has always worked for me..

I rarely test the ph/amonia level in my water unless I see something wrong with my fish. I am already familiar with the water I get from my home. However, I will suggest that you take a ph/amonia reading before transfering your fish to be safe.

I believe that you can get an aquarium safe glue at the pet shop to put dividers in your tank.

I have had Plakats in 5 gallon tanks for years. I think they have more fun swimming around chasing fast fishes (tank mates),exploring live plants and reflections.

Good Luck with your adventure and post some pictures when you're done...


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a 10 gallon divided to house 4 male bettas, I used Report Binders, and Plastic Canvas, its Siliconed in Using aquarium safe silicone (you can find it at walmart/petsmart/anywhere that normally sells fish), as far as powerheads go, get a piece of plastic, even the plastic canvas, and tape it so it distrubs the flow coming out of the filter, this will lessen the disturbance hitting the bettas, and just force the flow of water to other locations, this is what I did. If you would like pictures, feel free to PM me and I'll get them for you!

Oh, and to KIDBETTA Cycle is not effective with freshwater aquariums, Bio Spira Is the only thing proven to do what it claims.


----------



## kidbetta:^< (Nov 23, 2005)

Jeromee said:



> I have a 10 gallon divided to house 4 male bettas, I used Report Binders, and Plastic Canvas, its Siliconed in Using aquarium safe silicone (you can find it at walmart/petsmart/anywhere that normally sells fish), as far as powerheads go, get a piece of plastic, even the plastic canvas, and tape it so it distrubs the flow coming out of the filter, this will lessen the disturbance hitting the bettas, and just force the flow of water to other locations, this is what I did. If you would like pictures, feel free to PM me and I'll get them for you!
> 
> Oh, and to KIDBETTA Cycle is not effective with freshwater aquariums, Bio Spira Is the only thing proven to do what it claims.


Cycle is not effective? I have been using it for years with freshwater aquariums with no problem...

I will like to see the research done that shows cycle is not effective...


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

Heres the pictures you wanted
-Jeremy


----------



## Aceman8z (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks... that's a real nice set up


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

Aceman8z said:


> Thanks... that's a real nice set up


Thank you, its not completely done, I'm in the process of setting up a fish room in my basement so it will be moved again shortly, and I'll probably put some sort of back ground on it. If you need any more pictures, let me know, I'd be happy to take them for you.
- Jeremy


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

That looks really cool!!!


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

CVV1 said:


> That looks really cool!!!


Thanks, it was pretty easy to do


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Is it hard to do water changes and vacuum in that tight space? Also, does that many bettas in a 10 gallon tank push stocking limits?


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

Sprite42 said:


> Is it hard to do water changes and vacuum in that tight space? Also, does that many bettas in a 10 gallon tank push stocking limits?


Its kinda hard to vacuum, yes, if you're afraid to suck on the tube to get the water started... forget it. 4 male bettas in a 10 gallon is nothing, what you don't see is 100 or so MTS snails crawling around in teh gravel...  I had 3 male bettas in there at one point, with 10 white clouds, and I never had any spikes what so ever, so... yeah.. try it out


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

Ummit's not exactly spikes that would be the problem its how your fish feel fish are very fun to keep yet you must think about your fish's feelings they are easily stressed in small places.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

cycle is not refrigerated. the beneficial bacteria in it are not dormant and quickly eat up what little food might be present in the bottle, starve, and die. Biospira is kept refrigerated which keeps the bacteria in a dormant state. it also has an expiration date, which cycle does not.

biospira is the only bottled nitrifying bacteria product that CONSISTENTLY offers instant cycling.


----------



## Aceman8z (Feb 20, 2006)

jeromee how did you cycle your tank? did you use any of those "quick cycle" products?


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

Aceman8z said:


> jeromee how did you cycle your tank? did you use any of those "quick cycle" products?


haha, most people don't want to know how I cycled my tank... I just throw the fish in, throw in some floating plants like hornwort, and do waterchanges. Thats what I did when I first went at it.... now, I just take some filter media from one of my tanks and throw it in another.

(NOTE: I couldn't find any ammonia local that I figured would be aquarium safe, so that ws the way I had to do it.)


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

Kyle said:


> Ummit's not exactly spikes that would be the problem its how your fish feel fish are very fun to keep yet you must think about your fish's feelings they are easily stressed in small places.


Umm... stressed in small places? They each have 2.5 gallons of swimming space, people keep bettas in less space then that all the time. They've been THRIVING in this setup. Don't think to hard about the setup, you'll just hurt yourself.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

looks fine as long as the water changes are regular.


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

BlueMaxx said:


> looks fine as long as the water changes are regular.


Thx, they are done regularly :-D


----------

